# Pic of my very first MP



## Buckscent (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## lsg (Aug 14, 2016)

That is really neat-looking soap!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 14, 2016)

I like it


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 14, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## crispysoap (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow looks great!


----------



## Buckscent (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 20, 2016)

Your first? You're a natural. Love the colors and shapes!


----------



## jod58 (May 20, 2017)

Congrats. Looks great!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 21, 2017)

Those are so cute! Did you fragrance them? Well done! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 21, 2017)

Gorgeous!  I love MP soaps!


----------



## CaraBou (May 21, 2017)

You make it look easy!  I wish...


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 21, 2017)

Nice, those are some very good-looking soaps, well done! : )


----------

